
How Chainlink is the missing piece to the GOD protocol - lww515
https://blog.goodaudience.com/chainlink-the-missing-piece-to-the-god-protocol-fd455dde92ab
======
lww515
Really excited about this project. Nothing else solves the centralized Oracle
problem quite like ChainLink has. I think this will be the project that gives
crypto a lot more mainstream adoption. Most exciting thing to come out of
crypto since Dai (in my opinion, more exciting).

